# Anyone ever get DIRECTV service through Costco?



## bschellva (Aug 10, 2007)

I just switched to DIRECTV through Costco's web site. I was wondering if anyone else out there had done this, how long did it take you to get you Costco Cash rebate cards? Currently, they are offering a $50 card just for signing up and another $200 if you buy a TV. I know there is a form to fill out for the $200 rebate, but don't see anything about how to get the $50 card. There's been no mention of it or Costco in any of my DIRECTV correspondences, so I was just hoping to hear other's experiences. Thanks!


----------



## bschellva (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow! No one purchased through Costco? That's kind of surprising.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

As a new customer you can get a better deal by calling Directv.


----------



## tfmillet (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought through Costco -- it was a better deal than calling Directv directly -- I got lower prices on my two HD-DVR's, and also the $50.00 Costco card offer.

I signed up about 5 weeks ago -- I'm still waiting on my Costco card. The rep told me it would be 6 to 8 weeks. Hopefully that's true.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have never signed up there.. but have picked up additional equipment there...


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Costco actually offer additional 2 years of warrenty services on the receivers. It is a better deal.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dreamyip said:


> Costco actually offer additional 2 years of warrenty services on the receivers. It is a better deal.


What warranty all receivers are leased now so you have a life time warranty on receivers.

However a lot of people do sign up at different retailers because they usually have some form of perk for signing up through them. You can ask the Costco rep about why you should sign up with them rather then call D*. The national offers are the same. The rebates are the same the only difference is a retailer usually has an additional incentive. You might also call BB and CC to see what their deals are as well.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Self install pack from a department store about 12yrs ago now, so no, not from Costco for me 



dreamyip said:


> Costco actually offer additional 2 years of warrenty services on the receivers. It is a better deal.


Their warranty does not do anything with Directv equipment. Everything is between you and Directv since it is all leased.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

I signed up at costco


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

do u have to get like 1 huge dish ?


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> What warranty all receivers are leased now so you have a life time warranty on receivers.
> 
> I don't think so. There is ninety days from the installation date offered by the manufacturer. Then you are on your own unless you get the protection plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The 90 day warranty is for the installation. Meaning if you have a service call within your first 90 days of an installation there's no cost to you. D* receivers are leased unless you call D* and specifically order owned equipment which has a much higher cost. This isn't new it's the lease model they've had since 06.


----------



## DSSJunkie (Aug 14, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> The 90 day warranty is for the installation. Meaning if you have a service call within your first 90 days of an installation there's no cost to you. D* receivers are leased unless you call D* and specifically order owned equipment which has a much higher cost. This isn't new it's the lease model they've had since 06.


There is a warranty for the equipment for 90 days after activation. After the 90 days if the reciver fails then you will have to cover the cost of replacement if you dont have the protection plan. it dosen't matter if the reciver is owned or leased.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DSSJunkie said:


> There is a warranty for the equipment for 90 days after activation. After the 90 days if the reciver fails then you will have to cover the cost of replacement if you dont have the protection plan. it dosen't matter if the reciver is owned or leased.


You have to pay delivery and handling without the protection plan. Before the lease model customers used to have to pay a replacement cost for the receiver itself plus D&H.


----------



## DSSJunkie (Aug 14, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> You have to pay delivery and handling without the protection plan. Before the lease model customers used to have to pay a replacement cost for the receiver itself plus D&H.


Well that is good to know, I have read recently that it just depends on the CSR that you get that determines the price of replacment after the 90 days.


----------



## Very Nice Guy (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently purchased at Costco--about two months ago now. It worked out to be a fairly good deal all things considered.

Initial costs were:
$330 for 2 HD-DVRs (first HD-DVR was free because of promotion) and 2 HD receivers.

The special D* was running was 'buy NFL Sunday ticket for 4 equal payments of $75 and receive their top tier package including Showtime, Cinemax, HBO and Starz free for four months (normally $105). Costco purchase included an addition $50 Costco gift card, and free HD access for three months.

In addition to that, Costco had an additional promotion if you purchased an HDTV, to receive an additional $100 Costco gift card--we took advantage of that also.

The 'free professional installation' wasn't so free--local installers and not really D* employees. They charge for interior wall 'drops' unless every location you want the cable outlet is on an exterior wall and you don't mind them 'wrapping' your house (their term for running coax cable on the exterior of the house). If you need cable run to the front of the house, they can wrap, or charge $1 per foot to 'trench' (bury) the cable...what's your poison? ;-)

$120 for two drops in the interior of our house.

$70 for a special 'non-penetrating mounting pole' for the roof. Because of placement limitations at our property, they would have installed the 'one big dish' on either a cement retained poll at ground level (an eye-sore) or by penetrating our roof with screws (I don't like the idea of damaging my roofing materials).

Oh, and the first guy wasn't prepared with materials (due to the 'pole' situation), so my install ended up being delayed two days. Well, actually three, because the second guy 'mistakenly' read his installation orders and put me down on Saturday instead of Friday. So I ended up with a third guy and having to wait at home a third time. All of this due to the local installers and not D* themselves.
-----------------
Now, one thing to be aware of is that even though the brochures all talk about 'receive every channel in your channel lineup in crystal clear HD'...it AIN'T SO. Now, the brochure does state this (I checked later), but the glossy is definitely designed to be misleading. The sports packages are additional and not in your channel lineup...and after paying $300 for NFL Sunday ticket, they upcharge ANOTHER $100 for 'Superfan'...which gives you the HD access that you'd expect when *everything else* you have is in HD. Now the neat thing about the feature is watching eight games at the same time in one screen. With a hi-res HD tv, you really can.

Oh, and 'everything else in HD' is not true either. All of the channels they currently provide SD, are provided in HD if they are available. However, they've added another package of some additional channels that are available ONLY in HD--for another $10 a month if you want the 5 (or is it 6 now?) channels...it includes UniversalHD which I would have liked, since we had that with Cox...but I'm not paying another $10 for those few channels.
----------------
So, the end result...our bill for D* has been about $95 per month this first three bills. This includes the $75 plus the three additional receiver fees (only the first is included in the package--after that, it's another $5 per...). Plus I opted to leave no question about the warranty and said put the protection plan into effect ($6). Then add the $25 per month for 4 months for superfan. I have an extra $100 credit (being paid as $10 monthly credits for 10 months) due to the mix-up with the installation date (graciously provided by D* themselves). And another HD access credit for six months because I really complained loudly about the Superfan / HD channel lineup thing.

All said and done, I expect to be paying right around $145 for everything after the promotional periods run out. Which is about $10 to $15 less than what I was paying Cox. And I now have two HD-DVRs (only had one with Cox). Had access to all of the football games on Sunday (can't even get that with Cox).

So far D* has been very good. The $50 Costco gift card arrived within a week of the installation--I was amazed. However, I'm still waiting to receive my $100 Costco gift card after filling out and sending in the necessary rebate form. The rebate site says it was approved Nov. 22nd...so, what's the hold-up? No idea.

Anyhow, hope the long-winded description provides useful info for someone.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

What the installers include in the install varies by area.

In this area pole installs are included at no extra charge, and that includes the trenching.


----------

